# Missing Tom from walderslade area



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

my Black and white tom has been missing for 5 days now.

he is mainly white with black patches and a tabby tail, he has got a black colar on with little clear stones on it. he is really friendly so will go up to anyone. 

he went missing from walderslade kent area.

any information will be greatfully recieved.


----------

